# Just wondering...Who's posting-husband and/or wife



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

A simple question....My husband and I both love this web site and both log in under separate names on separate computers. Any other couples doing this or am I just an odd wife that likes to do my own searching and posting under my own name?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just me, my wife likes hearing what's going on here, but other than email, she doesn't use the computer much.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My wife and I both use this site but I am the one mainly replying and posting

Thor


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

I use the site and inform my wife about all the new mods and repairs going on, hoping she'll say yes to one. She spends 75% of her computer time on Geneology.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ditto here too, seperate names and seperate computers. She doesn't post often, she's over on the Disney boards!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

It's just me. Wife prefers to stay away from technology; gets enough of it at her work.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just me here. The DW thinks computers are for work, not play. I have to remember that the next time she is playing solitare for an hour.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My wife would rather use the computer as a door chock!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Just the opposite here. I'm the wife







I spend more time on the computer than DH. However he does have his own screen name and does give an input here and there. I mostly tell him what's happening on the forum.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I am the forum king and DW is the e-mail queen!


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

My husband doesn't even touch the computer.... he's too busy waxing the truck!








Camper Louise, What a photograph!!! give us some details....


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Just me doing the actual posting (for now). DW is has seen how much fun this is, and is showing interest. Maybe soon she will sign on as herself.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

For the most part it is me... Don has his own screen name etc... But seems he has less time to spend on the forum.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Just me. DH likes to play games on the computer, but rarely goes to the 'net. I fill him in on all the Outbacker news.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Just me as well. My wife knows pretty much everything that is going on cuz I tell her 'constantly'.

She thinks the site is a great idea and simply lets me play until she needs me to do something else.









Agree on the other Photo comment Camper Louise .... Awesome!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Just me doing the posting...the wife likes to hear what others are doing and wants me to make input but never looks at the site unless I yell at her to see a pic. BTW, how does that Dodge tow the 28? My 1500 seems taxed to pull my 23RS up hill. In fact, its a downright whimp!!...

Steve


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

missouricamper said:


> Camper Louise, What a photograph!!! give us some details....
> 
> This image was taken after purchasing our new trailer at the top of a real steep hill overlooking Lewiston, Idaho. It is where the Clearwater River meets the Snake River.


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, my DH and I share this job. He probably spends more time reading all the posts but we both are on this site daily. If I send a message I usually sign it from just me, as I will do right now! Jodi


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, it's just me posting. I have seen hubby on the site before though. I'm glad about that because he can translate "technical" info into my layman's terms. Although, I hope he doesn't run into some of my posts!!!


----------

